# Tourist Visa - One Way?



## ItchyFeet84 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey,

I'm planning on going to thailand and want to stay for at least 3 months

I've read that i can apply for a Tourist Visa from the UK which gives me 60 Days and then i can extend that from Thailand when its soon to expire (for another 30 days)

Then i have to leave the country and come back (Border) to get another 30 days

My question is: If i want to book a one-way flight as i have no idea if il be staying 1 month or 3 months, will i be turned away OR is a round trip ticket only required if you dont have a visa and get a 30 day visa-exempt stamp?

Problem is i have already booked my one-way ticket

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

ItchyFeet84 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm planning on going to Thailand and want to stay for at least 3 months
> 
> ...


I looked at this issue as my wife an I are heading to Thailand in December, and will be looking to file for long term visa extensions based on retirement. Our original plan was to go in without any visa, obtaining the 30 day stamp at the airport.

What I found was that it is pretty much up to the airlines: they can not refuse to you on board you flight to Thailand because if you are turned back at immigration, they are responsible for flying you out of the country.

Even if they do agree to fly you in, Immigration can turn you down. Doesn't happen often, but it has happened. 

So we quickly (3 days) obtained 60 day visas from the Thai consulate here. Both he, and the airlines (Emirates) said that there would be no problem as a result of getting the visa in advance.

So if you do have the 60 day visa issued in the UK, you are very likely OK, but a phone call to the airlines might ease your mind.


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

I have flown into BKK on many occasions using return and one way flights. I have never been asked to show my return ticket in Thailand or in my departure airport.

If you are really worried about it then book a flight from Hat Yai to KL or Pennang for around £30 before the 30 or 60 day visa expires- air asia and air malaysia have some good ofers

Hope that makes sense


----------



## ItchyFeet84 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great, that's a weight off my mind, thanks so much for a quick reponse


----------



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

I am in the same situation. I'm flying from us to Bangkok on 1/18 on a one-way ticket. Should I book a flight to, say Cambodia for early February to be safe? Greatly appreciate your help. Mike


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi - some info in this thread


----------



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

Doesn't answer my question.


----------



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

*Visa requirement question*

If one is traveling from the us to bangkok and getting the automatic visa exemption, can one use a "one way" ticket or is a round trip ticket required? If the latter, can the exit flight be to Cambodia?


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

I have found that its harder to get out off your own country with a one way ticket then it is getting into thailand , they once stoped me at sydney airport for not having an exit ticket out of thailand it was the airline that wanted it not either country ,so I booked a fair at the airport on the net phuket to KL cost $45 aus oneway .problem sorted, yet 6 months later went same airline with a one way ticket again and they didn't even asking for a exit ticket, so it can also depend who is on the counter as well . lane:


----------



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

So you jdidnt have a round trip, you just booked a cheap flight out of Thai right at the airport?


----------



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

What is KL? Also did you have a visa or were you getting the visa exemption?


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

ciacciom said:


> I am in the same situation. I'm flying from us to Bangkok on 1/18 on a one-way ticket. Should I book a flight to, say Cambodia for early February to be safe? Greatly appreciate your help. Mike


Query: do you have a visa issued by the Thai embassy or consulate in the US, or are you planning on a visa-exempt entry? If you have a visa already, then it should not be a problem. If you are planning on entering as visa-exempt, then it is up to the airline (even, as someone mentioned above, the individual agent on the check-in desk).

Safest method is to acquire a tourist visa from the embassy or consulate in the US, be a simple process which can be completed in a couple of days or less.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Suggest #1 you check with the airline you are flying with out of US as that will be the first obstacle - from the Thai Embassy in USA (quote below) this is a requirement; as I stated in the other thread I was once declined boarding from NZ until some discussion over my Visa took place - I had a Visa valid for up to 12mths issued by Thai Embassy in NZ and was not relying on the '30 day permission to stay' status. Even then the airline was not keen on me boarding.

And re your second question, to avoid any problems I have bought a one-way ticket in the past to Phnom Penh (it was cheapest at the time) that I never used. Often Air Asia has specials though less likely at short notice. Things have got tougher in the last 3 months in my opinion, I had to show more documentation in support of a Tourist Visa in KL Kuala Lumpur in November than on any previous occasion - proof of where I was to be staying, exit airline ticket, proof of $ to support myself - while these have been requirements for a long time they were not enforced in the past.

I suppose the simple question is - if you are asked at either your boarding point in the US, or on arrival at Thai Immigration - _"What is the duration of your stay?"_ and you will have to complete this on your Arrival Form, and you only have a 30-day 'permit to stay' - they are well within their rights to decline you entry as a potential overstayer. 

Also refer to: Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas

and - this from Royal Thai Embassy UK site



> Foreigners entering Thailand under the Tourist Visa Exemption category must provide proof of adequate finances for the duration of stay in Thailand at the port of entry (i.e., traveller’s cheque or cash equivalent to 10,000 Baht per person and 20,000 Baht per family).
> 
> Foreigners entering Thailand by any means under the Tourist Visa Exemption category are *required at the port of entry to have proof of onward travel* (confirmed air, train, bus or boat tickets) to leave Thailand within 30 days of the arrival date (otherwise a tourist visa must be obtained).


and from the Royal Thai Embassy USA Washington DC



> Travelers Advisory:-
> Due to the *requirement of the airlines in the United States to the travelers*, it is advised as follows:
> 1. For the US passport holders and other countries, which are in the tourist visa exemption list, they are advised to confirm the return airline tickets within 30 days, both arrival in and departure to Thailand.
> 2. If the duration of arrival in and departure to Thailand on your confirmed return airline tickets is more than 30 days even though you plan to stay in Thailand not more than 30 days, you need to apply for a tourist visa.


----------



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the detailed answer. I will be traveling on the visa exemption, and I will purchase a flight from Bangkok to Cambodia just to be safe. Also I'll have hotel and bank statement plus id. Better to be prepared right?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ cheers
wasn't aware till I checked those sites that it was in fact a US requirement. That solves that one! 
Best wishes for your trip - hope it's enjoyable and stress-free. And if you do end up in Phnom Penh - great place for a few days also. We may cross paths I'm going there late February. And a note on cheap fares, a few months back Air Asia had one of their sales and we got tickets to PP in May for 30baht per person each way. About $1 US - plus usual airport fees but still a bargain.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry Kuala Lumpur (KL),But it looks like you have got a great deal of good advice to work through,
Good Luck Travel Safe


----------

